# 29 g - Fast Freddie.. Rescaping 7/11



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice setup so far. Don't forget drip loops on those cords under your stand.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Nice setup so far. Don't forget drip loops on those cords under your stand.


Thanks got em all fixed!


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

looking very nice. I love the scape. River themes are nice


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What happened to your 24 gal?

EDIT: Nvm, found it:hihi:

Have any plans as to what you want this tank to look like?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

skabooya said:


> looking very nice. I love the scape. River themes are nice


Thanks for the encouragement. Checking out your tanks right now. 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> What happened to your 24 gal?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, found it:hihi:
> 
> Have any plans as to what you want this tank to look like?


Yeah, the 24 took the back burner. It's really hard to lay out a cube, and the jbj nano cube really posed some problems with the way the filtration is. It's just not very versatile, I hate the lid, and the thing almost overflows when you stick an arm in. 

I got some good suggestions here (like my hyperlink? hehe  )for some plants that may suit my skill level. What do you think? I really like HM for ground. I was successful with it for about 2 years before I knew anything about planted tanks. The real determining factor will be whether I go pressurized by Christmas. 

As far as fish, I want a lot more harlequin rasboras, and I've always thought Rams were really cool. 

How is your tank coming? Ill check in on ya.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow that looks Crazy Awesome. I can imagine it with plants in... and WOW does it look good


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Until you get pressurized CO2, stick with medium to low light plants and keep your light low. Go ahead and fertilize. Personally, I believe the first thing to get is CO2; however, I ran my 75g with plastic plants and a 30" single flourescent strip light! Talk about low light! But it served its purpose to keep the tank algae free while I got the things I needed to go high tech.

Since I doubt you're willing to go with plastic plants until Christmas, then just stick with lower light plants while keeping your light low. Crypts are usually a good low light choice that look great when the lights are raised higher later. Keeping the lights low should work well to keep the algae at bay while you're waiting on the pressurized CO2.

Once you get pressurized CO2, the next step is to be sure you have dry ferts and are using a good fert program. I really like EI. It's simple, cheap and it works.

Next step is to get a LOT of plants to fill the tank. If you get smaller plants that will grow in, then get something like hornwort to stick in the tank while the other plants are growing. You do not want a low plant mass for the next step...

And that next _and last_ step is to turn your bright lights on. Keep the photoperiod around 5-6 hours at first. You can run your lower lighting for about 9 hours so you can have something like 1.5hrs low/6hrs high/1.5hrs low totaling 9hrs.

At this point, you want to see if your plants begin pearling when the bright lights are on. You should get a blizzard of oxygen bubbled all over the tank at the end of the bright light time! If not, then work to increase your CO2. Inch it up until your drop checker turns yellow, beyond green. Inch it up very slowly until you know you've raised it as high as your fish can tolerate. Personally, I greatly prefer using a pH controller to ensure that the CO2 is constantly level, but a lot of people just connect it to the timer for the lights. If that works for you, great. If not, then invest in a pH controller.

The main goal is to give the plants MORE ferts and CO2 than they need so those two components do not limit the plants' growth. Then raise the lights and fiddle with the photoperiod to give your plants as much light as they need without giving so much light that you encourage algae. Upon seeing the first sign of algae, reduce your photoperiod for your bright lights and/or your low lights. Keep fiddling with the photoperiods until your tank seems to settle down with great plant growth and no algae.

The main key to preventing algae is to (1) turn on the bright lights as the very LAST part of the setup and (2) make sure you have a lot of plant mass from the very start of using those bright lights.

When you get this combination together, there will be very few plants that won't love your tank. And you will love it all that much more as a result!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

SeaSerpant said:


> Wow that looks Crazy Awesome. I can imagine it with plants in... and WOW does it look good


Man it's nice to hear compliments. I'm super stoked on it! Looking forward to scoping out your tanks in a sec too! 



Complexity said:


> Until you get pressurized CO2, stick with medium to low light plants and keep your light low. Go ahead and fertilize. Personally, I believe the first thing to get is CO2; however, I ran my 75g with plastic plants and a 30" single flourescent strip light! Talk about low light! But it served its purpose to keep the tank algae free while I got the things I needed to go high tech.
> 
> Since I doubt you're willing to go with plastic plants until Christmas, then just stick with lower light plants while keeping your light low. Crypts are usually a good low light choice that look great when the lights are raised higher later. Keeping the lights low should work well to keep the algae at bay while you're waiting on the pressurized CO2.
> 
> ...


Vicki, Gosh you're 75 was AMAZING before the move! I can't wait to see it back in action. The colors and the depth in that tank were just mind blowing. I'm flattered you took the time to comment on my layout.

Thank you SO much for your advice. I think you are completely right about keeping the lights down until I go pressurized. You've pointed out some things here (high plant mass, photoperiod) that I have not given a lot of thought to yet. Thank you for raising them to my attention. 
I'm looking into ferts and the EI method now, trying to get some understanding. Its a little overwhelming for a beginner. 
Also, do you know a link that shows a SIMPLE explanation of what falls under micro and macro? Is there a spreadsheet template somewhere that gives dosing examples for different sized tanks? And one that aquarists can use to record their dosing schedule or is everyone doing this on their own? I'm wearing out the scroller on my mouse tonight and I'm a little overwhelmed on the whole ferts thing. No rush on an answer. It sounds like you are quite busy from your posts!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Also, do you know a link that shows a SIMPLE explanation of what falls under micro and macro? Is there a spreadsheet template somewhere that gives dosing examples for different sized tanks? And one that aquarists can use to record their dosing schedule or is everyone doing this on their own? I'm wearing out the scroller on my mouse tonight and I'm a little overwhelmed on the whole ferts thing. No rush on an answer. It sounds like you are quite busy from your posts!


Micro - nutrients that are used up daily by plants such as copper, boron, calcium, etc. in small amounts.

Macro - Your basic NPK (nitrogen, phosphate, and potassium) fertilization.

If you have dry ferts, here's a link explaining how much to dose and how often. Dry ferts last longer than liquid and they cost less in the long run. You can buy them here or here.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZTM, you are so on-time man. Thats all I can say. You're making this too easy on me. I almost feel like I'm cheating on a test. 
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Settled down a little. I dug out the middle some and added some slope to the center and right side








I really like this wood








Is this too deep? its 5" in the back. I read it will build toxins if its too deep. 








Okay, no pics for a while until I get some ferts and plants.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments on my 75g. :smile: While I hated to tear it down, part of the fun will be adding new plants and watching it grow back in. I have a bunch of beautiful plants ordered so it'll be a lot of fun to see how they all do in my tank.

No problem on helping out. That's how I learned! I remember the days so well. I was so nervous about what to do, I had to have people hold my hand when I did simple things like plug in the CO2 regulator! If it wasn't for the help of everyone on here, I could not have the tank I have now. Even the scape design came from another member here who actually took the time to draw it out for me.

Just wait for the day when all of this stuff not only makes sense, but you can help someone else who's just starting out. It's actually a lot of fun to help others!

Zoo is right on target with the EI help. That's how I got started. Orlando at GreenLeafAquariums.com helped me by telling me exactly which ferts to get. I got them and then just followed the dosing schedule in the link Zoo offered. That's it! It's really that simple. This is how we all get started. No cheating. Just passing on the help we received.

Don't worry about feeling overwhelmed. It _is_ overwhelming at first! Just take things one step at a time, and before long, you'll have it all together.

I do have one critique for your tank right now. Take it or leave it as everyone's tank is and should be pleasing to them and no one else (although we all generally enjoy each other's tanks). I would like to suggest that you remove the rock for now and move the driftwood over to the left at an angle. Measure your front glass, and put the center of the focal point 1/3 of the way from the left. So it's:

1/3 ---> driftwood <------ 2/3

That is the "golden" spot that is found to be most pleasing to the eye. It's also helps make things more natural by avoiding the feeling of having cut the tank in half.

Then, I suggest not placing the wood straight with the front glass, but at an angle. I think it would look nice to have the left side a little more forward than the right side. It doesn't have to be a big angle, but enough to break up the feeling of it being overly straight with the tank. 

Then put the rock on the left side to counter balance the driftwood. If you add more rocks, make a nice grouping that starts off tallest on the right side and then gradually gets smaller as it travels to the left and front. However, be sure to keep the rocks from overtaking the focal point of the driftwood.

I hope that makes some kind of sense. And keep in mind that this is YOUR tank so whatever you do, it must please YOUR eye, not mine. This is just a suggestion for you to consider. There are other ways of creating a focal point without moving the wood. :smile:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Here, I did a little photoshop mockup of what I was thinking. The stream, if you want one, could run from the back left corner, under the dw, and curve towards the front/center.

Just an idea. :smile:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I had photoshop:hihi:

I agree, dead center doesn't look _too_ eye-pleasing

And to answer your question about the Eco-Complete building up toxins, I don't _think_ it will, I think that's only for sand. But if you do want to prevent it just in case, you can get a Khuli Loach or...3, cause they like to dig around in the substrate. Or you could get Malaysian Trumpet Snails which dig around in the substrate during the day and come out at night. But be warned, they're hermaphrodites, so it only takes 1 to take over a tank:hihi:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

How's this look? Exactly like your photoshop image. I know! You're pretty good at that. I don't know if I found the so called sweet spot, but it does look way better to me. People are gonna be sick of looking at this scape if I keep posting this many pictures! 

And one more thing I just figured out. There is sunlight directly hitting my tank from the front door side window. (Is that called ambient light?) CRAAAP! It's only hitting it for about 1.5 hours but I fear that is way too much and would make algae right? 

And a few more things: 
Vicki, I will need someone to hold my hand when I plug up my regulator too, though I have hooked one to a kegarator before. LOL The stream you mentioned: Do you mean by adding sand coming out from under the wood? I hear that once you mix substrates you can just about never go back. True? I do love that look though.

ZTM: I think you're right on the toxin thing and I know what you mean about those snails. The multiply like Gremlins. Remember that movie?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I like it! (Of course, since it is exactly like the mockup I created! :hihi

Don't worry about posting too many pictures. People won't get sick of it. You're not the first to post pictures and ask for suggestions like this, and you won't be the last, I'm sure. :smile:

I'll be more than happy to hold your hand when you connect your regulator. I very well remember what it was like for me when I first started.

As far as a river idea, I do not like mixing sand or any substrate. It never stays right, and as you said, it's impossible to separate afterwards. I was just thinking you wanted some kind of river running through the dw.

One problem I can already see is that most plants will grow tall enough to block the opening at the bottom of the dw. That would be a shame since it's a nice feature. So you might want to consider using a very low foreground plant like HC or Marsilea minuta. You can also raise the wood up a little once plants are grown enough to hide whatever you use to raise it. Plus, doing what you're doing by trying to keep the substrate low in that area helps, as well. Generally, the substrate will lose its shape, but once you get a network of roots holding it in place, you can re-slope the substrate with better luck of it staying put.

What I'm thinking is to have a foreground that starts at the hole in the dw and "spills out" to the front, forming a triangle with the point at the dw hole and bottom at the front of the tank. That way, you can better preserve the hole.

Then maybe some Crypts or something that forms a grassy clump (Blyxa japonica if you have enough light) on the far left side of the dw, just in front a little, curving to the back so it can be seen through the smaller part of that side of the dw.

Then something larger in the corner behind the dw with more plants filling in that area, going from large to smaller in height.

Balance that with taller plants on the right corner and back of the tank with gradually smaller height plants filling in towards the front. 

Or something like that. :icon_lol:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> ZTM: I think you're right on the toxin thing and I know what you mean about those snails. The multiply like Gremlins. Remember that movie?


I saw it like 3-5 years ago...so I don't really remember it:hihi:

Remember, I'm only 13


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I saw it like 3-5 years ago...so I don't really remember it:hihi:
> 
> Remember, I'm only 13


Wow! You are one smart dude. When I was 13 I had a ten gallon and I think I changed the water once in about a year, but then again, there was no internet when I was 13, and my small town pet store specialized in cats. 

I'm 30, so by the time you're my age you'll have some insane tanks!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Vicki,
I like you're thinking!!!!! I've never heard of the Marsilea Minuta you mentioned for the low growing plant. I'll check that out right now. 

You've got me so stoked thinking about this thing full of plants!!!! I'm plotting out my equipment purchase right now! BTW: I'm wide open to suggestions for regulators. Theres a lot out there! So when I swap out my lights, how many WPG should I shoot for. It seems almost like you can have TOO much light. I have a 65w coralife single linear strip, but that only adds up to 2.24 and I need a replacement lamp. I need a little more than that right? I still have the 72 watts from the nano cube lid you see on the tank right now, but its super ugly. 

Thanks again to you and ZTM for all the guidance and encouragement. I hope I can contribute back to you guys one day. If not you personally, at least I can pass your knowledge down to some other poor beginner a few years from now. 
Let me know what you guys think about the WPG.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a TEK 4x54w fixture on my 75g which gives me 1.44wpg with 2 bulbs and 2.88wpg with all 4 bulbs running. The bulbs are T5 HO which are brighter than NO; plus, the TEK fixture has amazing reflectors. So the 2.88wpg is a big underrated for the real light this thing puts out.

With that fixture, I can only run 2 bulbs for 9 hours with the other 2 bulbs running for 5 hours. So I have 1 hr with 2 bulbs / 5 hours with 4 bulbs / 2 hours with 2 bulbs.

That kind of lighting is more than you'll ever need. And with that kind of lighting, you must use pressurized CO2 and be very religious on your EI ferts and water changes.

Now on my 29g, I'm going to have two dual T5 Aqualights. These bulbs are NO so the wpg is overrated when calculated. But with 2 bulbs, I'll have 1.25wpg and with all 4 bulbs, I'll get 2.5wpg. I'm going pressurized with this tank as well. I'm sure I'll be able to grow just about everything I want in that tank, as well.

So my recommendation is:
• T5 bulbs, HO preferred over NO
• 2 sets of 2 bulbs preferred (so you can run 2 or 4 bulbs when needed)
• with a target wpg of 2.5, give or take a few. No less than 2wpg and no more than 3wpg.

I hope that gives you a little help.

PS. HO = High Output, NO = Normal Output.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Tek 36" 4x39, but I let my cousin borrow it because it was BLINDING my cichlids (you can see one in my signature.) It was too big anyway. 

*Lighting*:
Do you think there is a drawback of mixing a 65W Aqualight PC, and an Aqualight 2x18w NO T5 (this one)? This would be my cheapest option because I already have the 65w. They would both fit on the tank with 3+ inches to spare front to back. I think this would bring me to 3.48wpg, but as you mentioned, T5 NO''s are overrated. Would mixing T5 and PC light have a bad effect? 

If this would be okay, should I go with the 18w Colormax/18w 6500k combo they offer or stick to two 6500K? I'm guessing the latter. 

Maybe I just need to chill out and save up for a double PC or a T5 HO fixture, but CO2 is really taking the bulk of my savings effort. 

*Regulators:*
Is this decent? 
Milwaukee MA 957

If not, recommendations anyone? I'm still reading up on reactors/ diffusers/ drop checkers. I'm sure I'll have some questions on that when I get there. LOL

Hope everyone is having a good day! BTW, my wife came home from out of town. I showed her the new tank. (I was so excited.) She says" Can you paint the stand a different color? Where's the lid?" Not exactly what I was hoping for, but at least she wasn't mad. The dog however, really seems to like the tank.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

There is no reason to have 3.48wpg. I have 2.88wpg, and can only run that for 5 hours. I cut that in half to increase viewing time another 3 hours. And even now, the GDA is coming back so I'll have to cut it back even further. If you had 3.48wpg, you'd gain nothing except more algae issues. My plants pearl like crazy with 2.88wpg. Look at my 75g pictures I have in my sig line, and then look at the same thread for the pictures before those. Note the number of days in between. Growth rate is outstanding at 2.88wpg. My P. stellatus (which requires very bright light) was growing at the rate of 1" every day!

That pretty much answers your other questions regarding mixing fixtures (no reason you can't) or what other fixture to buy. 65W on a 29g tank is plenty of light all by itself. I'd only change it if you don't like the heat coming from a PC fixture (I am biased towards T5 fixtures). If you just had to have more light, then get a single Aqualight T5. I think it's 18w. That would put you at a total of 83W which brings you to 2.86wpg. But, honestly, I don't see the need.

Start out with just the 65w fixture all by itself. If you find that your plants do not thrive, then and only then should you get more light. I think you'll find no need for it.

As far as regulators, everyone will have their favorites. I'm using the Milwaukee MA957 without any problems. I can't say it's the cheapest, but it does seem to be on the less expensive side of the ones I have seen.

As far as a reactor, you can build an excellent DIY "Rex Style" reactor for very little money. Here's a link: http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm This is what I have so I know it works.

Your wife's comments sounds like something I would say! All my tanks must have cabinets that match the room's furniture (or at least doesn't clash), can't show nicks, scratches or water marks very easily, and absolutely must have a canopy to polish the overall look. If i didn't have to open and close the canopy lid so often, I'd have pictures, statues and flowers on top! :icon_lol:

Your dog sounds like my cat. Yet another reason for having a canopy. :hihi:

Funny note: When I moved my tanks into my house (I had a house and apartment, but have left the apartment and brought all my tanks to the house), my husband saw my 20L tank in the living room, and stopped to ask, "Is that a new aquarium?" To which I could honestly answer no. He scratched his head and then muttered to himself that he must have not paid enough attention to it at the apartment (he has ADD so this happens) and walked off.

The aquarium is not new. But the stand and canopy are! :icon_lol:

I was perfectly honest in my answer. He just didn't ask the right question.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Funny note: When I moved my tanks into my house (I had a house and apartment, but have left the apartment and brought all my tanks to the house), my husband saw my 20L tank in the living room, and stopped to ask, "Is that a new aquarium?" To which I could honestly answer no. He scratched his head and then muttered to himself that he must have not paid enough attention to it at the apartment (he has ADD so this happens) and walked off.
> 
> The aquarium is not new. But the stand and canopy are! :icon_lol:
> 
> I was perfectly honest in my answer. He just didn't ask the right question.


That is too funny! My Dad traded a $10,000 Harley for a $25,000 Harley once without my Mom's consent. He came home and pulled in the driveway. She said, "Oh, you got a new seat on your bike." He was perfectly honest in his answer of "yes!" 

Thank you again for the reply as always. I'm happy to know all I need to spend is $25 on a new lamp for the 65w to start with. 

How is the 75 coming? You found your camera!!!!!! and I'm so sorry about your Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Kienke'. that is so sad.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Answering directly to questions instead of elaborating is part of the secret to a successful marriage! :icon_lol:

The tank is hanging in there. Ammonia levels are rising so I'm doing 20% water changes each day. I've ordered a whole bunch of plants that should help when they finally arrive.

My 'Kienke' is still showing the same symptoms and is hiding, but is otherwise not appearing to be worse (although, I'm not sure if he's getting fatter which may be dropsy). I've resigned myself that he will not make it and am trying to think positively since all the other fish are looking good. The loss of one guppy and one krib isn't so bad, all things considered. I'm just glad I won't have to deal with power losses from hurricanes or pending moves anytime soon so the tank will finally have a chance to stabilize.

Spending just $25 is great! That will give you a larger budget for plants, inverts and fish!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it planted yet?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is it planted yet?


Haha. Thanks for the check in! Short answer = NO 

My angelfish and Clown Loach are swimming around in there with no friends or plants to play in. I think the angel actually finds the clown quite annoying. He's always giving him a look like, " If you don't quit following me around I'm gonna kill you!" 

The long answer: 
My Christmas list has got all the supplies for pressurized CO2, tank, reg, test kits, a new Hydor in-line heater, drop checker, diffuser, ferts, etc. My wife and her family are awesome at wish lists, so hopefully I'll get a lot of this and I'll have enough money to buy the rest. GLA is about to get some good business from my wife! 

So, I've been "afraid" to buy plants and screw up the tank in the meantime. 

Do you think I should go ahead and start building my plant mass up so when I crank up the lights and CO2 after Christmas, the tank might be cycled and healthy? If so, what plants might succeed in a low tech for now AND a high tech tank after the upgrade? 

I am itchin' to get this thing planted so bad! 

How is the 10 doin? I haven't seen any pics in a while.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I just read through your thread here and I'm in love with that wood you have. So many plants run through my head of different things you can do with it once you get all your equip. Orlando at GLA is a great guy and can answer just about any question you have. He's been busy adding videos to his website for CO2 setup. They may come in handy for you when you're ready to set everything up.
I'm a little concerned about that clown loach, it will definately outgrow your 29 gal tank. If you want to add some low-tech plants for now, try Java Fern, Limnophilia sessiflora, Hygrophila difformis, Hygrophila polysperma, anubias, crypts, and mosses. I've had success with all these in low light, low fert tanks & high tech tanks. I think the 65W PC bulb will be more than enough for this tank.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you could also try any floating plant (duckweed, water hycanth, red root floater, etc.), hornwort (its a floater but its a stem), and moss. you could also float riccia, and then anchor it when you get CO2. you could plant lotuses and swords and vals, too.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

cah925 said:


> I just read through your thread here and I'm in love with that wood you have. So many plants run through my head of different things you can do with it once you get all your equip. Orlando at GLA is a great guy and can answer just about any question you have. He's been busy adding videos to his website for CO2 setup. They may come in handy for you when you're ready to set everything up.
> I'm a little concerned about that clown loach, it will definately outgrow your 29 gal tank. If you want to add some low-tech plants for now, try Java Fern, Limnophilia sessiflora, Hygrophila difformis, Hygrophila polysperma, anubias, crypts, and mosses. I've had success with all these in low light, low fert tanks & high tech tanks.


Thanks for the advice! I think I will go ahead and get started with some of the plants you mentioned. Once my CO2 is up and running, I think my definites are Blyxa, Creeping Jenny, Hygrophila difformis, HM, and some type of rotala, and many others TBD. 

Thanks for the heads up on the GLA videos too! Pressurized gas is a little scary considering I've already almost burned up a rug with just a submersible heater once (yeah) . But in all honesty, I'm not too worried. 

Freddie


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> you could also try any floating plant (duckweed, water hycanth, red root floater, etc.), hornwort (its a floater but its a stem), and moss. you could also float riccia, and then anchor it when you get CO2. you could plant lotuses and swords and vals, too.


Ahh, good idea on the floating riccia. Hornwort grows like crazy doesn't it? The lotuses are awesome. I saw one in complexity's 75g tank that was really nice. 

Thanks Marko!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

fastfreddie said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I will go ahead and get started with some of the plants you mentioned. Once my CO2 is up and running, I think my definites are Blyxa, Creeping Jenny, Hygrophila difformis, HM, and some type of rotala, and many others TBD.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the GLA videos too! Pressurized gas is a little scary considering I've already almost burned up a rug with just a submersible heater once (yeah) . But in all honesty, I'm not too worried.
> 
> Freddie


You can probably get away with adding these plants now with your current setup. They will grow slow for a while until you get your Christmas goodies, but then you will see a big difference once you add the CO2 and 65W PC light.

I agree with you on the lotus in Complexity's tank. I think everyone was envious of that specimen.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Update?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Nope, still waiting to see what Santa brings. Expect some news Dec. 26th!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Nope, still waiting to see what Santa brings. Expect some news Dec. 26th!


It's _past _the 26th


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It's _past _the 26th


Thanks for checking in ZTM... I hope you had a good Christmas!

The pictures say it all here. Believe it or not, this all came from my in-laws! Most of it came from GLA. 

Aluminum CO2 cylinder, Milwaukee regulator, diffuser, brass check valve, dry ferts, new bulb for my light fixture, Hydor in-line heater.....I think thats it.

I can't wait to get all this hooked up, but I've got to repaint the stand(wife's instructions lol), move the tank to another room, and then I'll be set! 

















Many questions to come as I'm setting this up I'm sure.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooh looks fancy All I got was an Eheim 2213:hihi: I'm too cheap to go pressurized


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, I'm hooked up and ready to go. I just need to order a bunch of plants, and swap over the fish and a second XP1 from my ten gallon. Speaking of....
Here are a last few shots for my ten gallon, which really only served as a fish holder and fun little tank until I got the 29 up.....








The wisteria and the sword did really well in the ten gallon....


















and here's the new tank stuff all hooked up.
Here's my regulator mid bubble.... Do these readings look about right? I'm confused... I'm going to load one more pic of the gauges in a sec and see if some people can help me out with the low pressure/ needle valve adjusting. 










and the diffuser (but its only this strong when I'm blasting about 15 bps...is that normal? 3 bps gives barely a mist from one little corner of the disc.)











and I'm really excited about this heater!









Let me know what you think. I've got dry ferts and will try EI... but I'm still a little confused on the measuring. It's really hard to find something to measure 1/16 of a teaspoon. Is there an instrument for this or will I need to mix larger portions? 

So I guess I should make some specs for this tank now huh? 

*Size:* 29 gallons
*Substrate:* Eco-Complete, 4 bags
*Filtration:* 2 Rena XP 1's
*Lighting*: 30" 1x65W Coralife CF .. photoperiod TBD when I get plants. 
*Co2:* Pressurized -Milwaukee MA 957 on timer with lights. Glass diffuser from GLA
*Heater:* Hydor in-line 200 W

Wish me luck! I'm hoping for good things thanks to the help from people on TPT! Now off to the Swap n Shop!!!!!!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

So do these levels look right? It says set the low pressure gauge to below 10. Does that mean the outside 10 or the inside 10? I'm assuming the inside ten. Do I get a little pressure on the main valve, and the adjust the needle valve counter clockwise until I get the right bps?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The area in gray is what you should be reading. the outside is metric measurement. Sorry can't help with the details of this regulator as I don't own the Milwaukee. Ask Orlando he was extremely helpful for setting up my paintball regulator.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about the readings on the solenoid, but 15 bps is alot:icon_eek:

I think the reason why 3 bps isn't producing alot of CO2 from the diffuser is because the diffuser hasn't been "worn in" yet. Maybe if you let 3 bps run for a couple of days, it'll...work:hihi:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> The area in gray is what you should be reading. the outside is metric measurement. Sorry can't help with the details of this regulator as I don't own the Milwaukee. Ask Orlando he was extremely helpful for setting up my paintball regulator.
> 
> Craig


Aha... I figured it was the gray area. Thanks for the help. I put a post under equipment too, at the risk of looking like an idiot :icon_eek:, but I bet I'll get some help. Thanks Craig!



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I'm not sure about the readings on the solenoid, but 15 bps is alot:icon_eek:
> 
> I think the reason why 3 bps isn't producing alot of CO2 from the diffuser is because the diffuser hasn't been "worn in" yet. Maybe if you let 3 bps run for a couple of days, it'll...work:hihi:


I can always count on you to hit me back with a quickness when I need :help: Maybe you're right about wearing in the diffuser.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

fastfreddie said:


> So do these levels look right? It says set the low pressure gauge to below 10. Does that mean the outside 10 or the inside 10? I'm assuming the inside ten. Do I get a little pressure on the main valve, and the adjust the needle valve counter clockwise until I get the right bps?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



My tank is just about empty when the left gauge reads 700 psi, full it's at 1000-1100.
It all depends on room temp though.

Be careful of the end of tank dump, that will kill fish fast.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

mott said:


> My tank is just about empty when the left gauge reads 700 psi, full it's at 1000-1100.
> It all depends on room temp though.
> 
> Be careful of the end of tank dump, that will kill fish fast.


So, yours is empty at 700? Is it a 5 lb cylinder? I just got this one filled! Should I be worried?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

fastfreddie said:


> So, yours is empty at 700? Is it a 5 lb cylinder? I just got this one filled! Should I be worried?


Did you check all your connections with a soap solution. you should do this to make sure you don't have a leak somewhere. When I set up my tank the PSI was really low until the tank came to room temprature after filling it. Took about a day to for that to happen.

Craig


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

fastfreddie said:


> So, yours is empty at 700? Is it a 5 lb cylinder? I just got this one filled! Should I be worried?


yup #5 just like yours same reg and all.

Just as Craig said above, test with soap and wait until it catches up temp wise and check again. When did you fill it? what is your room temp?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

It was just filled yesterday and it was still freezing when I took those pics. Room temp is about 70. I'll check again this afternoon! 

Thanks Craig and Mott.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, seems like you got an awesome christmas

any idea from where your inlaws got the lightbulb? i need a CF bulb but the ones in the lfs are ridiculously overpriced.

btw i love the black phantom tetra in the 10g, it looks awesome if you have a big school of them.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, seems like you got an awesome christmas
> 
> any idea from where your inlaws got the lightbulb? i need a CF bulb but the ones in the lfs are ridiculously overpriced.
> 
> btw i love the black phantom tetra in the 10g, it looks awesome if you have a big school of them.


Thanks! Sorry for the delay on reply. I've been working in Atlanta for the last 5 days. The bulb came from marineandreef.com 

Yeah I love the tetras too. Some of these are 5 or 6 years old. 

Just walked back in the door so I'm off to figure out the deal with my Co2 readings and order some plants!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

what does your psi read now?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

fastfreddie said:


> So, yours is empty at 700? Is it a 5 lb cylinder? I just got this one filled! Should I be worried?


I have a 5lber and when I get mine filled it reads 1000lbs, I then adjust the lowpressure side to about 20-30lbs and then adjust the bubble count as per my drop checker. 

I think they shorted you on the fill..


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

mott said:


> what does your psi read now?





fshfanatic said:


> I have a 5lber and when I get mine filled it reads 1000lbs, I then adjust the lowpressure side to about 20-30lbs and then adjust the bubble count as per my drop checker.
> 
> I think they shorted you on the fill..


Well I guess I did get shorted on the fill. Its still reading right under 750 and the tank is room temp. I'm performing the leak test now.

Do i need to have this re-filled to prevent the end of tank dump?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

fastfreddie said:


> Well I guess I did get shorted on the fill. Its still reading right under 750 and the tank is room temp. I'm performing the leak test now.
> 
> Do i need to have this re-filled to prevent the end of tank dump?


I would refill but I'm very cautious.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

mott said:


> I would refill but I'm very cautious.


Thank you Mott. I think I will refill. The connections seem to be leakproof. This is tricky because the cylinder is considerably heavier than before it was filled, but I guess it was a brand new cylinder, thus very light weight. 

Thanks for the help. One of these days I will be able to post pics of actual plants (or at least some algae:hihi It seems like it takes forever to get it just right right.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

and one more thing..... I'm still trying to swat the fly off of my screen from fshfanatics signature!!!! That thing looks so real!


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

The minute the pressure in my tank starts going down, it's just about done. Maybe a couple more days. I don't even know what the pressure is on my cylinder when it is full, but it goes to the same red line every time, stays there for a long time, and then just drops off. At similar temperatures, pressure is what determines how much of what is in the tank is liquid or vapor. As CO2 is dispensed (or leaked), pressure drops, and CO2 evaporates to maintain the pressure.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

kid creole said:


> The minute the pressure in my tank starts going down, it's just about done. Maybe a couple more days. I don't even know what the pressure is on my cylinder when it is full, but it goes to the same red line every time, stays there for a long time, and then just drops off. At similar temperatures, pressure is what determines how much of what is in the tank is liquid or vapor. As CO2 is dispensed (or leaked), pressure drops, and CO2 evaporates to maintain the pressure.


Thanks for the explanation. Where does the fish kill part come in?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd take it back and tell them the reading you're getting. You paid for it to be filled, and they need to make sure it's filled.

You might want to take your regulator with you to see the before and after readings so you'll know it's filled this time.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> and one more thing..... I'm still trying to swat the fly off of my screen from fshfanatics signature!!!! That thing looks so real!


This is why I LOVE image blockers! That fly was blocked after the 3rd time I tried to shoo it away from my monitor!


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Where does the fish kill part come in?


I just checked my regulator. I just filled it, and it is about about 850, which makes sense if you look at this non-aquarium page: http://www.outbackequipped.com/safety.asp


"-A CO2 cylinder is filled with liquid CO2 by weight. At the time of fill the temperature of the charge is extremely cold and the pressure is around 100 psi.
-When a fully charged CO2 cylinder warms up to room temperature (70 F), the pressure inside the cylinder increases to 837 psi.
-When the same cylinder reaches 87.9 F the entire charge becomes a gas no matter what the pressure. A fully charged CO2 cylinder at 87.9 F will have an internal pressure of approximately 1100 psi."

As far as the fish kill, that hasn't been my experience, but a more efficient reactor is on my to-do-it-myself list.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Complexity said:


> I'd take it back and tell them the reading you're getting. You paid for it to be filled, and they need to make sure it's filled.
> 
> You might want to take your regulator with you to see the before and after readings so you'll know it's filled this time.


 It may not work since the cylinder gets so cold when they fill it. I was thinking the exact same thing though! 



kid creole said:


> I just checked my regulator. I just filled it, and it is about about 850, which makes sense if you look at this non-aquarium page: http://www.outbackequipped.com/safety.asp
> 
> 
> "-A CO2 cylinder is filled with liquid CO2 by weight. At the time of fill the temperature of the charge is extremely cold and the pressure is around 100 psi.
> ...


Hmmmm, very interesting. I'm wondering if this tank is full. I said my house was around 70, but its actually about 66, and the tank is on the floor in a foyer near a door where there are no heat vents, meaning the tank could potentially be even lower in temp. 

If there is a 263 psi difference between 70 degrees (at 837 psi) and 87 degrees (at 1100 psi), I bet a cylinder temp of say..61 or 62 could read 750 when fully filled.

Another question I have is... does the liquid/ gas ratio in the tank have anything to do with the safety of fish? If gas pressure rises with heat, and a colder temp means more liquid, is there a temp range where you need to keep an aquarium cylinder to keep fish safe?


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> If there is a 263 psi difference between 70 degrees (at 837 psi) and 87 degrees (at 1100 psi), I bet a cylinder temp of say..61 or 62 could read 750 when fully filled.
> 
> Another question I have is... does the liquid/ gas ratio in the tank have anything to do with the safety of fish? If gas pressure rises with heat, and a colder temp means more liquid, is there a temp range where you need to keep an aquarium cylinder to keep fish safe?


Yes, your cylinder is filled. No, you will not affect the fish with the temperature of your tank.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

you have some amazing in-laws! You also got 4 amazing bags of eco! Very black! My bags of eco where like neon gravel, no joke! brown and red and white, with a few black tossed in... LOL
looks great thus far!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

kid creole said:


> Yes, your cylinder is filled. No, you will not affect the fish with the temperature of your tank.


Thanks again kid creole! I'll have to keep an eye on my readings and figure out the sweet spots I guess. 



blazeyreef said:


> you have some amazing in-laws! You also got 4 amazing bags of eco! Very black! My bags of eco where like neon gravel, no joke! brown and red and white, with a few black tossed in... LOL
> looks great thus far!


Yeah, the in-laws are unreal. I don't feel worthy of all this! 
I've had a wacky bag of eco-complete a few years ago too. Huge pebbles and all sorts of white rocks mixed in. Happy to have these black bags, but I'm hoping in a few months no one will even see the gravel because the tank will be thriving!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

kid creole said:


> Yes, your cylinder is filled. No, you will not affect the fish with the temperature of your tank.


I just noticed you are from Raleigh! Nice to see a regional neighbor on here!


----------



## spiralin (Oct 16, 2008)

nice tank !! I cant wait to see plants , O plants lots O plants !!! ~~ * subscibed '


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> I just noticed you are from Raleigh! Nice to see a regional neighbor on here!


I'm a transplant, but I've been here for 4 years now.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Were waiting on you to get back so we can see a update here.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha! Well, I planted most of it. Waiting for the water to clear before pics. That was a ton of plants! 
It was great to meet you and your cousin and checking out your tanks was awesome. I'll be back to ATL in July so maybe you'll have some more to let go (or maybe I'll have something with a little luck)

You've got to get your camera figured out, because it's not doing justice for all your setups! Don't you have two 55g's? Your signature only says one. 

Thanks again!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

hey post some pics of the blyxa that clwatkins sent you, it was beautiful, how does it look under your light? i have 130w but 65 of that is actinic so it looks really bluish.
hows the co2 going?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll post some pics tomorrow night (left my camera at work), but I will put some up ASAP.
I'll check yours out right now!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> hey post some pics of the blyxa that clwatkins sent you, it was beautiful, how does it look under your light? i have 130w but 65 of that is actinic so it looks really bluish.
> hows the co2 going?


Mokeyruler, where is your journal? I can't find it now? Do you have pics up of the blyxa?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Haha! Well, I planted most of it. Waiting for the water to clear before pics. That was a ton of plants!
> It was great to meet you and your cousin and checking out your tanks was awesome. I'll be back to ATL in July so maybe you'll have some more to let go (or maybe I'll have something with a little luck)
> 
> You've got to get your camera figured out, because it's not doing justice for all your setups! Don't you have two 55g's? Your signature only says one.
> ...


 
Thanks, It was great to meet you also. My other 55gal is just a grow out tank for now. I will attempt to scape it sometime next month or early March. 

Sounds good, Check me out in July. Oh and yeah I hate my pics.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see the tank:bounce:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

*Finally Planted!*

I've finally got......well....... "something" going here. At least I can call it planted, but it will need a lot of refining. This tank feels like it's taken forever to get going. 

Please share your thoughts! 

FTS
































MM- I still have a lot to plant! 
















Right side








The 29 and my 10 side by side









I hope to get a good amount of anubias nana petite for the cracks in the driftwood and I really need some good tall stems for the back wall and each corner. Any suggestions?

I'll probably cut the hygro down low when I get the taller stems. I don't know how well it did in the transport from Atlanta to Greensboro. It was really cold the day after I got it. Maybe it will recover. It seems to be perking up a little. I just planted all this yesterday. 

I'm ordering a CAL Oracle double drop checker once GLA is back in stock (hopefully I don't OD my fish before then) and I just need to move my other XP 1 over from the ten gallon. 

I also need to get my act together with the ferts. Is there an easy way to measure 1/16 or 1/32 of a teaspoon? I can't find a measuring spoon that small. How important is the accuracy on this? Is it safe to eyeball from 1/4 tsp? 

and one last thing... How does the light look? It's a 65 W CF, bringing me to 2.28 wpg (I think) I'll try this for a while but it looks dim. 

Suggestions please!!!!!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh I like it Especially the MM, that's an awesome plant


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

haha, thats funny. we both have a 29 g and we both just recently got ferts and co2. it feels like this is my brother tank.
and yeah im gonna start a journal detailing everything.

i love the orlando's diffuser after about 5 mins it makes the entire tank look like a sprite bottle. 
oh and i heard that you could get the 1/16th teaspoon and 1/32 at bed bath and beyond for like 2 dollars. oh and also get the little 7 day pill reminder, that'll make sure that you don't forget. 
that angel looks huge, how big is it?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Oooh I like it Especially the MM, that's an awesome plant


Thanks, I got it because I liked your MM :hihi: I still have a bunch to plant! Rekles75 gave me a TON for a great deal. Look at his 55. It really did well in there. 



monkeyruler90 said:


> haha, thats funny. we both have a 29 g and we both just recently got ferts and co2. it feels like this is my brother tank.
> and yeah im gonna start a journal detailing everything.
> 
> i love the orlando's diffuser after about 5 mins it makes the entire tank look like a sprite bottle.
> ...


Oh you are the man. I can't find those measuring spoons anywhere! I did get the pill boxes too. I saw that idea posted somewhere (was that you? )

The angel is maybe 5" from top to bottom. He needs a new home. So does my clown loach. If he tears up the MM I'm gonna cry. 
Get that journal going! I like the 29g's. Sometimes I wish it was a 20L. That top open space feels so blah. 

Anyone going to give me some ideas for the scape? This was just a shot in the dark.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Thanks, I got it because I liked your MM :hihi:


No way! lol I got mine from bsmith and it's already sending out runners


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> oh and i heard that you could get the 1/16th teaspoon and 1/32 at bed bath and beyond for like 2 dollars.


You were right. Bed, Bath and Beyond.... $2.95 Thanks monkeyruler

So, a question for anyone out there.... 
If I'm dosing EI 3 times a week:
1/4 KNO3
1/16 KH2PO4
1/16 K2SO4
1/16 Plantex CSM+B

Is there a reason for me to continue dosing Flourish on the days I'm not dosing the dry ferts or am I just wasting money?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it just regular Flourish Comprehensive? If so, you don't really need it. The Plantex takes care of your micronutrient needs


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Tank looks awesome. Nice.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

mpodolan said:


> Is it just regular Flourish Comprehensive? If so, you don't really need it. The Plantex takes care of your micronutrient needs


Yes regular Flourish Comprehensive. I figured that was the case. Thanks! 

It is really hard to keep my hands out of the tank, but I've read a lot about the problems inconsistencies can cause. I'm trying to leave my diffuser in one spot, leave that needle valve alone, and stick to my fert and light schedule until I can get some good growth going. That way when something does go wrong (which I know it will) I'll at least have baseline for comparison and maybe I can get some help from TPT. 

I'm starting out at about 2.5 bps with a 6 hour photoperiod. I am completely afraid of algae, though I know it's inevitable. CO2 is on the same timer as the lights, but I may change that. 

I'm still worried I'm not starting out with enough stem plants. Can anyone recommend something that would look good and grow quickly that could cover the intake in the rear corner (or any other area of the tank?) 

Here is the same FTS from p.5 for reference. I've added some moss to the DW and the hygro has been shortened and has perked up a lot.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow MM looks alot better when you compare it to black Eco-Complete:hihi:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

kid creole said:


> Tank looks awesome. Nice.


Thanks kid creole... hope to see some growth here soon. Also, thanks for the help on all my questions in the general discussion section!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow MM looks alot better when you compare it to black Eco-Complete:hihi:


ZTM! What's the deal with your cracked tank? You swapping out or what? I'm checking in on you in a sec.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, I just decided to not fill the water level up so high


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Your parents are gonna be really mad :angryfire if they have ten gallons of water on the floor one morning! :tongue:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

hows the tank freddie?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, since you asked:

A few quick pics-





















*My ten gallon and some Anubias Nana Petite I got two days ago. *


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I had to trim a ton of the Marsilea when a ray of light beamed in from the front window while I was at work. It coated the Marsilea with brown algae, and i thought it best to cut it back. All that you see there is new growth so I think it will fill in nicely.

I'm actually considering moving the Marsilea and going with HM all across the front, or I might even take out the drift wood completely and fill in with plants. What do you think I should do? 

I might start a journal for my 10 gallon too, but I'm not quite sure if its worthy of web space yet. I sure do enjoy it though. It's excel only, but light is high and I fertilize......low tech forum maybe??


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

if anything, I'd use some mosses or something on the driftwood, and let that nice natural cave effect it already has stay. Just part your carpet plant in front of the driftwood where the cave opening is to accentuate it, and leave the area in front of that "cave" bare. Maybe put a stem or two of that blyxa on either side of the mouth of the cave. Might create a nifty effect. Just a suggestion.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks chipmunk, that's a good idea. Originally the idea was to carpet something out of the mouth of the cave, but this tank has only been planted for 3 weeks, so it hasn't worked out yet, but I like your idea about leaving it bare. I've got a backlight that needs a new bulb. It kind of lights up the mouth of the cave, as if something is inside the cave. Pretty cool, but cheesy to some peoples standards on here i would think.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Noooooo don't take the pretty Marselia out


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Noooooo don't take the pretty Marselia out


X2............... Well I'm biased but still, What ^ ZTM said.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

fastfreddie said:


> Well I guess I did get shorted on the fill. Its still reading right under 750 and the tank is room temp. I'm performing the leak test now.
> *
> Do i need to have this re-filled to prevent the end of tank dump?*


No. IME they would just empty it and then refill it. Plus in awhile it will be right back where you started.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I think it would be nifty to have a path of sand going through the wood at an 30 degree angle.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Noooooo don't take the pretty Marselia out


NOOOOOOOO! I agree with rekles and zootycoonmaster!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

*Small update*

Well sorry guys, the Marsilea didn't make it. It kept getting covered in some kind of brown mucky algae, even though the Blyxa right beside it is fine. Unfortunately I swapped it for some hygrophila difformis which also did the same thing. It must be a bad spot in my tank.... don't know.

Small update:
Big trim and got some new plants. This is about ten minutes after I put them in the tank so give them a chance to perk up. They came in some COLD weather from Sweet Aquatics in Ohio. (I like this place by the way... they hooked it UP!) Ludwigia Natans, Rotala Indica, Ehinodorus Bleheri






































*also... what kind of algae is this on the wisteria? It only happens in the very front middle of my tank (flow is good there from the filter) It's brown and wipes off very easily, almost dusty. *










Hope everybody is good!!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed that I don't take a beating from ZTM, rekles, and Sewingalot for losing the Marsilea. Rekles gave me the deal of the century on that stuff and I killed it!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Well sorry guys, the Marsilea didn't make it. It kept getting covered in some kind of brown mucky algae. It must be a bad spot in my tank.... don't know.


Perhaps that is where you light is the strongest. It sounds like diatom algae. Perhaps adding liquid bacteria would help.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Fingers crossed that I don't take a beating from ZTM, rekles, and Sewingalot for losing the Marsilea. Rekles gave me the deal of the century on that stuff and I killed it!


YOU TOOK THE MARSELIA OUT?!?!?!?
















lol


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Fingers crossed that I don't take a beating from ZTM, rekles, and Sewingalot for losing the Marsilea. Rekles gave me the deal of the century on that stuff and I killed it!


 
I won't beat you, next time i'll let the dogs out of the room. LOL. 

If you want to try it again let me know next time you are in the area. 

The tank still looks like its off to a great start.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Perhaps that is where you light is the strongest. It sounds like diatom algae. Perhaps adding liquid bacteria would help.


Hmmm good point. Could it be the strongest point of light even though its at the bottom of the tank? I also have a window nearby. I blocked the direct light, but it lights up pretty bright during the day. 

What is this liquid bacteria you speak of? 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> YOU TOOK THE MARSELIA OUT?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These icons you find are great! Cracking up on that! 



rekles75 said:


> I won't beat you, next time i'll let the dogs out of the room. LOL.
> 
> If you want to try it again let me know next time you are in the area.
> 
> The tank still looks like its off to a great start.


Not the fierce dogs!!! I'm picturing pit bulls or dobermans. They are probably chihuahas or dachsunds :tongue: 

Thanks man. Coming back down in July. Will give shout for sure. 

I still gotta hit Mo Betta Chicken. My buddy says that place is the joint! I also ate at EATS on Ponce de Leon last time I was in ATL. Man that was some serious grub. The dudes workin in there looked super sketchy but they were serving some mean collards and meatloaf! 

FYI:That hygro you gave me grows like 3" a day!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Fingers crossed that I don't take a beating from ZTM, rekles, and Sewingalot for losing the Marsilea. Rekles gave me the deal of the century on that stuff and I killed it!


That's it! As soon as you get a 55, you are kicked out of the 55'ers club! :icon_twis Fastfreddie - I've forgive you since that angel fish is so beautiful. :biggrin: I am liking the new setup, though. I actually think it is cool.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Not the fierce dogs!!! I'm picturing pit bulls or dobermans. They are probably chihuahas or dachsunds :tongue:
> 
> Thanks man. Coming back down in July. Will give shout for sure.
> 
> ...


1 pit the other two are pound puppies, Pound puppies are the greatest. Very loyal, protective, grateful and smart dogs.

I love both of those places, Mo Betta's around the street from me. You can try Gladys Knight's chicken and waffles also, the mac and cheese is slammin. 

Glad to hear about the Hygro.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

If you guys seen my 55gal, You'd gripe at me for years. It's got 50% artificial plants!!

THEY'RE HORRIBLE!! LOL!

Tanks looking good! 

Don't worry about killing plants accidentally as I've killed a few.


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

some people dose flourish excel to get rid of algae. my brown algae which is what you have went away after a few dosage..somehow its making a come back though..yikes..


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> If you guys seen my 55gal, You'd gripe at me for years. It's got 50% artificial plants!!
> 
> THEY'RE HORRIBLE!! LOL!
> 
> ...


Still can't be as bad as mine, haha!

Fastfreddie - how come you like your 10 gallon better? I only ask because I like this better, and as my husband already knows, I am right. Always. :icon_lol:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

You guys are crazy! Maybe I will try a little excel...seems pointless with 30ppm's of Co2 already though, but I guess its different. 


sewingalot said:


> Still can't be as bad as mine, haha!
> 
> Fastfreddie - how come you like your 10 gallon better? I only ask because I like this better, and as my husband already knows, I am right. Always. :icon_lol:


Happy wife, Happy life right? I'm married and I know one thing as a husband. You can be right, or you can be happy! I choose happy, so like you my wife is always right! Jk, she is actually very kind and humble..... 99% of the time. :hihi: when she is not like this........:iamwithst. She is way smarter than me! 

As far as the 10, I think it just seems more mature than this tank. I think this 29 will grow in a lot with the new plants in a few weeks and I'll be happy! I just started out with not enough plants and my 65W light seemed a little weak, but I lowered it directly to the tank and it seems a lot brighter. I'm just gonna keep dosing, water changing and trimming until I have a beautiful tank! Just takes time I guess. 

Well, I'm off to take my skills test for a Class B CDL this morning. I have to know all the parts to a truck and how to inspect them, park all kinds of ways between cones, and drive decently. I hope the DMV officer is cool! Wish me luck! :help:


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

great tank freddie!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

kyle3 said:


> great tank freddie!


Thanks Kyle,
It actually looks completely different now. I should update soon huh? 

I swapped out the driftwood for some Manzanita, got 8 cardinal tetra, and some micro sword to fill in the front. The ludwigia, rotala, and blyxa have all filled in, so theres pretty much no substrate showing anymore. 

Still no major algae yet (God Bless pressurized Co2 and lower light :icon_roll) 

I can't believe I have not posted pics, but I guess life got a litle crazy for a while. Will update tonight!!!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for getting me excited about my tank again Kyle!!! 
Here's a sneak preview of the right side. This was about a month ago.


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

love the teaser shot. i bet the whole tanks going to look as great as the right side lol


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

thats JUST the right side? man, i can't wait till you show the whole thing! update!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy - Gorgeous! I want to see more!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

itstony said:


> love the teaser shot. i bet the whole tanks going to look as great as the right side lol





monkeyruler90 said:


> thats JUST the right side? man, i can't wait till you show the whole thing! update!





sewingalot said:


> Holy - Gorgeous! I want to see more!


Thanks guys! Well I'm about to trim tomorrow, so these pics are a little overgrown, but here ya go! Nothing special, but I've haven't put a dollar (or any effort) into this tank in months. 
Thanks again Kyle for digging this back up. I've really lost interest lately with summer rolling around. It's time for some new plants and soggy arms again :icon_smil . 

























The leaves are getting huge on this sword.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

SOOO GREEEN!! awesome setup, and i like your angel and clown loach


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

vtkid said:


> SOOO GREEEN!! awesome setup, and i like your angel and clown loach


Yeah, what he said. That's some intense green you got going on.


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

that tank definetly looks unreal haha..its superrr greeen


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

vtkid said:


> SOOO GREEEN!! awesome setup, and i like your angel and clown loach





legomaniac89 said:


> Yeah, what he said. That's some intense green you got going on.





itstony said:


> that tank definetly looks unreal haha..its superrr greeen


Haha, Thanks guys. It is really green. It's in my foyer, and when I pull in the driveway, it looks like the room is glowing in the dark. I know my neighbors wonder what's going on. . 

I wish I had more reds and color in there, but its only 2.2 WPG, so I don't really see it getting any more colorful with these plants unless I try some lotus or another plant.

Any suggestions for red color at this level of light... rotala macranda or alternanthera reinecki maybe 

I know there is a way to get the white out of the exposure that will show the leaves better, but I still don't know quite how to do it on my camera. Will work on that more. 

Thanks for the feedback!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

fastfreddie said:


> ... This was about a month ago.


that is a great effect the way that all of the plants are the same hue of green. this accentuates the contrasts in texture between them. and of course it also sets up a great contrast with the driftwood and fish.

i can imagine that these plants are all a similar light green color. are they all that monochrome in the real view, or is this effect due in part to your camera?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> that is a great effect the way that all of the plants are the same hue of green. this accentuates the contrasts in texture between them. and of course it also sets up a great contrast with the driftwood and fish.
> 
> i can imagine that these plants are all a similar light green color. are they all that monochrome in the real view, or is this effect due in part to your camera?


It actually looks just like that (one similar color) in person. Even when I pull out plants and discard or trim, they are all an identical shade, except the underleaves of the L. Repens of course. 

I think if I upped the wattage, I would increase the color variety, but I like the growth rate and maintenance at this level. 

Thanks for the compliment hydrophyte.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Still looking for red plant suggestions that can grow red under medium light (2.2wpg) and pressurized Co2.

Thanks!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I had great success with Rotala Magenta Narrow Leaf, Polygonum sp. Kawagoeanum and Ludwigia Arcuata. This was under 2.18 compact flourescent lighting and diy co2. I love the scheme. It is simply beautiful!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I had great success with Rotala Magenta Narrow Leaf, Polygonum sp. Kawagoeanum and Ludwigia Arcuata. This was under 2.18 compact flourescent lighting and diy co2. I love the scheme. It is simply beautiful!


Thanks for the suggestions!!!!!!!! I'll try some of those.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are welcome. I am glad you are getting excited about this tank again.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

man, those cardinals look great in that green background!

and yeah, sometimes when the tank looks good and everything settles you loose a bit of interest. i guess thats why people rescape every few weeks, i always found that getting new plants or new fish even through trading always made me get back on the tank. its a nice way to refocus on it.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> You are welcome. I am glad you are getting excited about this tank again.






monkeyruler90 said:


> man, those cardinals look great in that green background!
> 
> and yeah, sometimes when the tank looks good and everything settles you loose a bit of interest. i guess thats why people rescape every few weeks, i always found that getting new plants or new fish even through trading always made me get back on the tank. its a nice way to refocus on it.


Very true. I think I'm gonna find some new plants this weekend. (if I don't go fishing Sat and Sun .... my other passion :icon_roll)


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

You have really come a long way. Nice tank. Good luck with the reds.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

those are some the most beautiful cardinals i ever seen in a tank what are your perimeters spelling yes im bad at it


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

kid creole said:


> You have really come a long way. Nice tank. Good luck with the reds.


 Thanks man! Maybe I'll get a little more adventurous and try some new plants soon, and give everyone something better to look at. 



boltp777 said:


> those are some the most beautiful cardinals i ever seen in a tank what are your perimeters spelling yes im bad at it


Thanks man. I have never measured any parameters, so I'm not sure.

I bought 10 cardinals about two months ago, and 2 were roughed up on day 1 and died. Now the other 8 have been doing well for about ommmm, two months. What type of parameters do cardinals prefer?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

The tank still seems very two dimensional to me. Does anyone have any ideas of how I could better divide the foreground and background? Something between the blyxa and the stems?? Maybe the red plants I've been thinking of?? 

Maybe my design consultant Complexity will chime in here. :hihi: She's pretty much the person who gave me my first hard scape back in November


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Complexity has been MIA for a while. She has been super busy. I miss her.  I think the red plants would help break it up and create more depth. Of course, this is coming from someone who loves red plants. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

*cough* any updates? *cough*


----------



## nickcamp12345 (May 2, 2009)

what about ludwiga repens or rotala rutundifolia? im pretty sure it gets red towards the top of the stems.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> *cough* any updates? *cough*


+1


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Surprise! 
Ripped everything out and gave to a friend who just started his first tank. I kept over 75 stems of blyxa and replanted it all. I have Cryptocoryne balansae and alternanthera reineckii on the way so far, and hope to try a few others. 

I really lost enthusiasm on both my tanks for about a week. I had been travelling and vacationing and it was just too much. When I went in for a water change, I started pulling a "few" plants and it just felt so good, I took it all out and gave a huge cleaning to the whole tank. 

Thanks for checking in.... hope to have some pics soon!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

oh wow, you rescaped everything? post pics i wanna see that blyxa jungle!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> oh wow, you rescaped everything? post pics i wanna see that blyxa jungle!


Afraid I may have messed up a little. I packed all 75+ stems so close together that they may be impossible to clean. Blyxa is a major trash collector. When I was planting, I forgot that all those plants originated from about 12-15 stems a few months ago. 

Another question.... do oto's breed? I started with two a while back. Somehow now there are three. I specifically remember only having two. They were alone in a bag when I bought them. 

Also, the cardinals are much more fun to watch when the tank is not congested with plants. They give me great joy every time I walk by and they follow me from one side to another.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Afraid I may have messed up a little. I packed all 75+ stems so close together that they may be impossible to clean.
> 
> Also, the cardinals are much more fun to watch when the tank is not congested with plants.


 Contradicting...lol



> Another question.... do oto's breed? I started with two a while back. Somehow now there are three. I specifically remember only having two. They were alone in a bag when I bought them...


Yeah, they do breed, but I would have thought they produce more babies than one:icon_roll


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Which part was contradicting? lol 

Here it is. Better pics to come when plants come next week.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Which part was contradicting? lol


That you packed the Blyxa so close together and that the Cardinals are more fun to watch when the tank isn't congested with plants. But I didn't realize the Blyxa was that small

omg I seriously thought the Blyxa was a small hill...lol


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL... Optical Illusion!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Cant wait to see the new plants in the tank. Love the angelfish!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, i love that field of blyxa. looks awesome. some downoi on the front would look awesome! i saw the plant list you posted, if you get all those plants the tank is gonna look awesome!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow man! that's gonna be a big 'ol mass of blyxa. can't wait to see what you come with for the rest of your scape.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Dream2MkBlve said:


> Cant wait to see the new plants in the tank. Love the angelfish!


Thanks man! Good luck with your new tank.


monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, i love that field of blyxa. looks awesome. some downoi on the front would look awesome! i saw the plant list you posted, if you get all those plants the tank is gonna look awesome!


I hope so. I want some downoi too for sure! I'm thinking all plants, no hardscape this time. Hopefully I'll have some plants by Monday. 



oldpunk78 said:


> wow man! that's gonna be a big 'ol mass of blyxa. can't wait to see what you come with for the rest of your scape.


Thanks man. I hope I didn't plant it too tightly. I'll pull some if so.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, it's a start. What do you think? More plants to come. 

























My long time friend:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It's very symmetrical


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks ZTM... I think. lol
Sometimes in aquascaping I guess symmetry is a bad thing, but I really like it for some reason, and by the time I have plants all over the sides hopefully the blyxa will be less of the focal point and more of a free swim area for the cardinals. 

How is your ten gallon going? Remember when I first started this tank and you answered about a zillion questions for me? I still have not forgotten that. If I ever make it big time in my career, I'm gonna send you a boat load of free plants.:icon_smil Of course, you'll probably beat me to success as smart as you are, even though I have a 20 year head start!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like. The symmetrical kind of works for me. It is a fresh design for this forum.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I like. The symmetrical kind of works for me. It is a fresh design for this forum.


Thanks! We'll see how it fills in. I need some stems ASAP. I feel like I'm just inviting the algae in during this build up period. 

One of these days, I'm going to "plan my work and work my plan" as my uncle says. It's just too much fun doing things spontaneously though.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

whats the pinkish plant called seen it before never catch the name looks like some type of hygro not sure though


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

boltp777 said:


> whats the pinkish plant called seen it before never catch the name looks like some type of hygro not sure though


alternanthera reineckii. Cool plant. It's grown up to the top now, but I still have not added any new plants except a little patch of HM. 

Maybe I'll get new plants soon, but................

* I just found out I'm gonna be a Dad!!! Baby is due on April 5th, Easter Sunday! *:bounce: I'm so excited! This will be my first child.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations!! 

Tank looks great to me BTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

aw that is awesome. congrats. cant wit for this scape to fill more.how does that angel do in there? i wanted one for my 26 but didnt know if it would get to big.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, congrats man! thats awesome


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

Whats new with the tank man?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats and the check-in demonbreedr16, vtkid, sewingalot, and monkeyruler! I'm so excited about the baby coming, but my wife has TERRIBLE morning sickness all day long right now. She's been feeling really bad. 

I got an iphone so I haven't been posting as much lately because its not as typing friendly as my laptop, but I'm still keeping an eye on all of your tanks! 

I'm sad to say there is not much new with this tank. Still the same old plants, just taller and more algae. I've got some GSA all over the lower stems of the alternanthera, and some kind of fuzzy gross light brown slimy algae on the substrate where the blyxa meets the front glass, which is right where the current flows.


I think my technical problems are:
Co2 distribution is not good in the tank
Filter flow is low with this XP1 (a dirty XP1 lol)
Plant mass is low. 
Inconsistent dosing
I have however stuck to my weekly 50% WC's, just no fine tuning like in the past. I think I have old tank syndrome. I've just lost interest because I am never home on weekends anymore and I'm traveling for work a lot. 

That being said, if I can get past labor day, I think I'll be more into it again. 

I think for now the plan will be to combine this 29 and my ten gallon into a *new 15 gallon tank* that I bought, and just have one tank to maintain, with *good equipment and lower light*. I'd like to try mostly different types of anubias, java ferns, and mosses. I'd like to have everything attached to rocks and DW so rescaping is easy and fun. 

Question: With the lower light plants I mentioned, will it be beneficial to run my pressurized Co2 on the new low light tank? I've heard a few opinions on this. I don't mind keeping up with the weekly dosing and WC's.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

whats your plan for the other plants?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

vtkid said:


> whats your plan for the other plants?


Not sure yet. I'll probably RAOK the blyxa (I'll give you a heads up first.. haha) and I may try to grow the alternanthera emersed. Can you do that? I may try to trade the crypt balansae for some anubias or java fern or some smaller crypts. 

I'll post some pics soon


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

nice... If i had any true low tech plants I would hook you up, but sadly i do not.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

aww, tearing the tank down? that sucks. but im sure the 15g is gonna look great. good luck man!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Well right now the 29 will house all of my fish until the new 15 stabilizes, BUT,

I set up the 15 tonight! I've got anubias nana petite, anubias nana (little bit), java fern trident, and needle leaf (I think), on the way. Should be here before the weekend. I'll have some crypts as well. I'm really excited. I'll start a journal as soon as I get the plants in. 

Hardscape so far is some small pieces of what looks like slate, compliments of the Steak n Shake parking lot near my house. I tested it with vinegar, but not muriatic acid. Hopefully it will be okay.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pictures. 15-gallons have a very nice shape for aquascaping. That stone ought to be OK so long as it was in a spot where cars wouldn't have parked on top of or near or near it.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Can't wait to see some pictures. 15-gallons have a very nice shape for aquascaping. That stone ought to be OK so long as it was in a spot where cars wouldn't have parked on top of or near or near it.


Thanks hydrophyte! It was actually in a flower bed surrounding the building, so there shouldn't be any car oil, but I did find a piece of chewing gum down there... gross. You're right about the 15 gallon. I have it in the same place I had a ten gallon and it looks huge! Hydrophyte, if you check back in here, I may turn the 29 gallon into a riparium if I have the funds. Do you think alternanthera reinecki that is currently growing submersed would grow vertically out of the water if placed in one of your large baskets?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Most recent pic as of 7/11/09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! I am so tempted to retry Diy Co2, but I hated the smell of yeast and can't afford pressurized Co2. 

Is the 1x65 Watt CF strip light the one I saw on your tank that is shorter than the tank?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Beatiful Angel!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Hilde said:


> Wow!! I am so tempted to retry Diy Co2, but I hated the smell of yeast and can't afford pressurized Co2.
> 
> Is the 1x65 Watt CF strip light the one I saw on your tank that is shorter than the tank?



No I was just using the shorter fixture when I needed a new bulb in the 30" fixture. This is the 30" Coralife 1x65W CF:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What happened to the Red Temple plant?


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

Nice man. That alternanthera looks familiar. lol


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

rhytemaker said:


> Nice man. That alternanthera looks familiar. lol


Haha. Too bad I let mine go to waste. I shipped some of it to a TPT member, and the tank slowly died on me. My CF bulb is WAY overdue for a swap, and the seasons changed so sunlight came into the tank for a few hours a day, and BOOM! Algae. I only run the light for an hour a day now to feed, and there are two pieces of wood, and a pathetic amazon sword in the tank now. 

Baby is due April 5th so I better make some purchases now if I plan to give ths tank another shot. 

Should I replant or go for the dreaded scuba diver/ treasure chest bubble toys? I don't know.... maybe even a "no fishing" sign. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Baby is due April 5th so I better make some purchases now if I plan to give ths tank another shot.
> 
> Should I replant or go for the dreaded scuba diver/ treasure chest bubble toys? I don't know.... maybe even a "no fishing" sign. What do you guys think?


What the scuba dog? Is to be a humorus tank sceme? Oliver Knot did some.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the Fredster is being facetious.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep mostly kidding! I think I'm going to get the tank back in action again with some easy non-demanding plants. 
Echinodorus Bleheri, Hygrophila Polysperma "green" and Hygro poly sunset, pennywort, and some mosses. I might try some Anubias Barteri too.... never had that one before. 

I think I may need to add some additional filter flow as well. The XP1 just didn't seem to be providing enough circulation when I last had the tank planted. I cut some black acrylic for the background and the side of the tank facing ambient light from my foyer windows. It looks pretty good and it should help with the algae issue. 

My only concern is fertilization. I've never used anything but EI method(because I hate testing and guesswork), but I won't be able to swing the weekly WC's on this and my 15g each week with a baby in the house. I may have to keep the baby by myself on a lot of weeknights, so time will be tight. I guess that means either purchasing a test kit and dosing as needed, or swapping to MTS and going for a lower tech tank. Any suggestions? 

I guess I should start updating on the baby too...
Gender: unknown (wanted the surprise for #1) 
Names: undecided but we may stick with my name for a boy since I am Fred IV. Why not go for V? 
Nursery: Painted yellow, crib is white (and assembled!), no dresser or other furn. yet. 
Bedding: (see pic below) 
Due April 5th as I said, so he or she could come anytime now.

Here's the baby bedding from Pottery Barn website(this is not my house):









Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have found that if you stick with Ferns and mosses you only have to dose Potassium sulfate and Excel 1x a week.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, great tank, and congratulations on the baby! I remember when I was a little kid I'd reach my hand inside the tank and grab at the fish, we'd get new fish every couple weeks, lol, moral of the story; make sure the tank is up high.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i vote for going low tech. all i ever do to my 50 is top offs and occasionally dose when i remember. of course you still need to remember to feed your fish. once you get the light dialed in, they just sorta go on cruise control.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Hilde said:


> I have found that if you stick with Ferns and mosses you only have to dose Potassium sulfate and Excel 1x a week.


Thanks for the tip Hilde. I'm definitely going to try to keep it simple. How is your low tech tank going?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

VincentK said:


> Hey, great tank, and congratulations on the baby! I remember when I was a little kid I'd reach my hand inside the tank and grab at the fish, we'd get new fish every couple weeks, lol, moral of the story; make sure the tank is up high.


Hahaha! Good point. Both of mine are well above reach for at least 3 years. 



oldpunk78 said:


> i vote for going low tech. all i ever do to my 50 is top offs and occasionally dose when i remember. of course you still need to remember to feed your fish. once you get the light dialed in, they just sorta go on cruise control.


Nice! I'm gonna take a look back through your 50 journal. You are not using any type of Co2?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> You are not using any type of Co2?


nope. not even excel anymore.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Thanks for the tip Hilde. I'm definitely going to try to keep it simple. How is your low tech tank going?


It is growing well. Still experiementing with the lights and ferts to bring the colors out in the lily and bacopa. You can see it here.

Here are some examples








By Anytowl83








By MedRed








By |squee| 
More low tech here


----------

